# Interior Ambient Lighting - changing intensity levels?



## BlueCrush (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Everyone 

I have a question regarding my newly installed interior ambient lighting. I just got it installed at my Chevy dealer, and rather than waste time schlepping back there to find a service person to talk to, I thought I'd ask here first.

The description says that the light has two intensity levels; however, I can't figure out how to switch it to the higher level. The lighting is pretty, but quite dim. Nowhere on the instruction sheet does it say how to increase the intensity. It just explains how to switch to the different colors manually, or let it cycle through the colors automatically. There is a little push-button inside the armrest; no other switches or dials or anything. 

Anyone know the trick to increasing the intensity?

Thanks!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When you cycle through does the lights stay the same intensity each time you go though? I couldn't find a review that I could open from this computer and the picture is kinda not straightforward.


----------



## BlueCrush (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you merc6 for the good suggestion. I tried that; no luck. Dang, I really wanted a brighter intensity.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Was that the 400 dollar add on?


----------



## BlueCrush (Jan 5, 2014)

Tommyt37...yes. I ordered the part online through my Chevy dealer and they installed it. The description said the lighting had two intensity levels - high & low. The colors are good but I would like them to be a bit bolder/stronger.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't blame ya a little pricy but that ok as long as you get what you want


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

It seems to say only use the on off switch..... oh well. But did find it for 280.00


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, technically on/off is two intensities ...... :grin:

I wonder if the intensity is based on something else - like dimmer when the car is in drive, brighter when the dome light is on. Or perhaps based on what the outside light is like.


----------



## BlueCrush (Jan 5, 2014)

> Well, technically on/off is two intensities ...... :grin:


 Cute, lmao 

The intensity consistently stays the same no matter what. I also tried using the interior dimmer; no change. Oh well. At least the colors are pretty; I especially like the purple. But it _would _look way cooler if it was a little brighter :huh:


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dealer input?


----------

